# HOWTO Apache2

## lousyd

The "HOWTO Apache2" over at http://gentoo-wiki.com/ seems to have one incomplete step.  Under the section called "SSL" it lists five steps, and step 2 says:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #  You must also allow for the port 443 VirtualHost so we add  to /etc/apache2/conf/apache2.conf

 

Huh?  Add what?  Can anybody tell me what it is I should add to that conf file to make SSL work with my Apache webserver?

----------

## adaptr

```
NameVirtualHost ip.ad.dr.ess:443
```

----------

## lousyd

 *adaptr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> NameVirtualHost ip.ad.dr.ess:443
> ```
> ...

 

Oh, well then shouldn't it go in /etc/apache2/conf/vhosts/vhosts.conf?  And how can I specify an IP address if I have a dynamic IP address? *scratches head*

----------

## aLEczapKA

You can use _default_:443 if this is your default server  or just use servername eg. www.myhost.com:443.

You also need to tell apache to listen on port 443

Put this in your apache.conf if you'd have problems.

```
Listen 443
```

Cut from the conf:

(..)

NameVirutalHost myhost.com:443

<VirtualHost myhost.com:443>

Servername myhost.com

Serveralias www.myhost.com

(...)

You need to put myhost.com into /etc/hosts or to your DNS.

Sorry, but I don't know how do you setup a virtualhost using IP if you use dhcp.

----------

## Satyrinox

i made an index.html , where would i put this file in order to let apache see it and also to make it secure ...any suggestions ?...

----------

## Satyrinox

fixed... just had to figure out the convoluted paths that this new apache takes ... thanks for the help guys..  :Exclamation: 

----------

